# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box  GPGDragon V3.26 Release SC8825\6825 android Support!!

## gsm_bouali

*GPGDragon V3.26 Release SC8825\6825 android Support!!*  
Add SPD 8825\6825 CPU Support [First in the World]
  Add SPD 8825\6825 CPU Write Flash Support 
  <Just Support Factory Flash PAC Format File>
  Move the MTK 6575 NAND Write Flash Support 0x840 page
  Add MTK android IMEI Change with USB Cable Support 
  <Without Root\more easy do it!!!>
  Software Add Set Pinout Windows 
  in Software Tools Add Dragon V2 software 
  Add Reset Foramt for SPD android Phone [beta]
  <when After Format Mobile dead or Hand in logo,you can try>  *
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *MTK android IMEI Repair With Draogn V3 Software* < Suggested Use USB cable Connect Mobile to Computer USB Port>    *SPD NEW CPU dual core for android Support in dragon*     *Write Flash With PAC Format Still Support in the Dragon!!!*     *some Little add just easy for dragon User
Like Set Pinout*    *Like In the Tools Run the Dragon V2 Software*  
I*n the End!I want to Say Dragon is Good Support the China android Phone
Even the Pinfind is very fast!!!*

----------

